# Birth Control!



## Deleted member 14481 (May 6, 2016)

Heya community,

Let's talk about birth control, shall we?

What you use, why, and any comments, suggestions, advice, or grievances with it. ::soapbox::

*What is birth control?*

According to Google:

birth con·trol
_noun_
noun: *birth control*​
the practice of preventing unwanted pregnancies, typically by use of contraception.​

*What are the options?*

I'm gonna let my good friends at Planned Parenthood explain that!

Can't see PPH? Try WebMD.

*What's the most common form?*​*​*I would say condoms for the penail bits. With their commonality, they can be found for free in some places - hospitals, clinics, LGBTQ centers, etc.

Also, abstinence.
*
What's the best?*

According to Google:

The IUD. An IUD, or intrauterine device, is a T-shaped piece of plastic that's inserted into the uterus by your doctor. You'll need to choose between one that contains copper or progestin. IUD Pros: The IUD is a very *effective contraception* option — pregnancy occurs in less than 1 in 100 women who use one.

*What's the worst?*

I would say condoms, in my option. They're costly, they break, they get old. THEY ARE EASY TO TAMPER WITH. Some people are allergic to latex, and sleep skin doesn't block STDs. 

I will also say "pulling out"/ withdrawal. For birth control that's actually a very effective method that is usually done wrong, which is why it doesn't work as well as it could. If STDs are a pressing matter, don't do this one.

So, what say you, community? ::nurse::​


----------



## Rob Nothing (May 7, 2016)

queen anne's lace... and that little window of time during and a little after the menstrual cycle can be convenient


----------



## spectacular (May 7, 2016)

apparently if you stay in slab city for long enough your period will shrink. mine went from 5 days to 2 and my friend said hers did the same. i don't know if its the harsh environment or horrible guys or what but it seems to work. pretty sure i can't have kids anymore but hey life is full of surprises.


----------



## TMG51 (May 8, 2016)

I have a few go-to methods:

1) Condoms
2) Pulling out
3) Sodomy
4) Railing bitches over 40

It's possible those may be listed in reverse order.

I've had a number of girls try to talk me into going without a condom for whatever reason. "Heyy, I won't get pregnant, I know I'm a girl." Nuh-uh. If you're pushin' it I'm not buying.


----------



## Zak (Aug 19, 2016)

don't want a gut? Take it in the butt.
(saw that on a meme somewhere, but i'm sure it depends on your preferences)


----------



## Tastebitterfruit (Oct 11, 2016)

Condoms are always important, you never know which crusty kid is gonna give you something nasty.


----------



## adventurekid (Aug 16, 2017)

I am going to get one of those implant things. They last for years and so I've heard they lessen your period a ton and are effective


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Aug 31, 2017)

I always suggest to everyone to get an IUD. It's as effective as sterilization, can last 5-12 years, if you can swing some insurance it's free, and there's very little ways you can fuck it up. 

I know there are a lot of "horror stories" out there. But most are either "a friend of a friend of a friend" or they're very rare. The biggest complaint I've heard is it hurts to insert, but I've also heard it's like 1/4th the pain of one normal contraction, sooooooo...


----------



## beersalt (Aug 31, 2017)

The IUD thing is definitely pretty prominent these days. Personally, i've talked to a few women that have told me things about the intensity of having copper wire inside your parts be.. Not really worth it. Kind of staggering, emotionally, and/or spiritually. If you are sensitive with that kind of stuff. I've also talked to women that still had gotten pregnant with an IUD.
Birth control hormones are always made out be a fluttery, easy going precaution. But it's important to realize that you are messin' with the chemical nature of the body. I respect any woman's choice, when it comes to how they go about preventing pregnancy. And, i've never had an IUD, or been on "the pill". 

I'm a big advocate for tracking your ovulation when it comes to the timing of your period. Those blocks of time when you are, or aren't bleeding really can make a difference. I mean, that's what you gotta look at when you are intentionally trying to have a child. But I understand that there are plenty of female bodied people that don't have consistent periods that make this method a bit more tricky.
So, tracking when you're ovulating, as well as wearing condoms-and pullin' out is my preferred method at this time. But that's always subject to change*


----------



## Coywolf (Sep 1, 2017)

Ya'll should be practicing abstinence ya degenerates. Jesus' choice since 31 BC.


----------



## MamaSow (Sep 5, 2017)

I have always wished that the topic of birth control included what a male bodied person can do to keep their sperm to themselves or to make sure they are shooting blanks. I get tired of how female bodied people tend to have to take most of the responsibility for this. It's not that I'm complaining about being a grown woman who knows how to take responsibility for herself and what she does. Just wishing the burden of this was more equally shared sometimes.


----------



## Odin (Sep 5, 2017)

MamaSow said:


> Just wishing the burden of this was more equally shared sometimes.



Eh... But I don't like responsibility ...so yea... it might be bullshit but I'm glad ladies have more options. Having wire coils in my re.productive tract would make me cranky


----------

